# What should a flight for 2 in economy cost from NYC to Las Vegas?



## WinniWoman (Mar 1, 2019)

Sorry- I meant what should they *COST*? I don't know how to edit the title of the thread.

We are not fliers. In fact, I hate it and I hate airports. But- have to do sometimes!

I just started looking at flights for our Sept trip. We don't have credit card points or any of that.

I don't have any concept about what flights should cost. I do know we paid a bit over $800 round trip to go to Denver 2 years ago.

I did notice United had a good time of departure, which is important since we live far from an airport. We only travel *non stop*. And we want to be able to get the aisle seats we want.

But the airfare seemed a bit high for the non refundable seats- like $550- refundables were over $600 per person.

We still have time, of course. I put my email address into Kayak like several times but I never get any notifications. I use the Matrix to check also.

BUT- I always book directly with the airlines anyway. Looks like Untied has the most/best flights. Anything with Jet Blue is night departures (I don't get it), so that is out. Southwest doesn't have non stop flights it seems (smh). American has some flights.

What say you?


----------



## jwalk03 (Mar 1, 2019)

I agree that prices seems quite high, for a flight to Las Vegas.  Not sure if you need a specific airport to depart from in NY or what specific days you are looking for in September, but I found non-stop round-trip flights from Newark to Las Vegas for $286 per person 9/7-9/14.

Personally I would say $300-$400 per person Max.

You are correct that Southwest does not fly non-stop to Las Vegas from NYC.  Buffalo/Niagara or Baltimore/Washington would be the closest airports with non-stop SWA flights to Vegas.  Not very convenient.

They do have some very good options at a good price if you are open to making a connection.  I found $236 pp RT from LGA and $266 pp RT from Newark.


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 1, 2019)

Thanks. We can do any of the NYC airports, including Newark. We are far from all three of them! 

Those dates are close to what we need - we need 9/5-9/15, but we need morning departures, so not sure what the times are for the flight you are mentioning. What airline was that?

Yeah- we vowed never to do connecting flights again. I know it limits us on where to go and on price, but I easily get stressed out and have had too many bad experiences with connecting flights. Plus- I can no longer run through airports. LOL!

We will not do bare bones economy because I like to pick our seats ahead of time. Not sure if the refundable flights are worth the cost. I mean- we will take out travel insurance I guess. 

Our lodging would be covered by the insurance on the credit card. But the flight would not since the card only covers up to $1500 and the lodging is more than that. Of course, travel insurance covers much more than cancellation, but the cancellation is only for covered reasons like illness or death. So not sure what to do there either.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 1, 2019)

Do you _have_ any flexibility in travel dates?

Las Vegas is a popular weekend destination so airfare is generally higher for long extended weekend trips (higher demand for Thurs-Sun, Fri-Mon, etc). If you have any travel date flexibility, play around with arrival and departure dates to see if you can get a better deal.


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 1, 2019)

alwysonvac said:


> Do you make any flexibility in travel dates?
> 
> Las Vegas is a popular weekend destination so airfare is generally higher for long extended weekend trips (higher demand for Thurs-Sun, Fri-Mon, etc). If you have any travel date flexibility, play around with arrival and departure dates to see if you can get a better deal.



No because of my husband's job and lodging is all set anyway- was booked last January because it is so hard to get into- we are actually staying in Springdale, Utah.


----------



## jwalk03 (Mar 1, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Thanks. We can do any of the NYC airports, including Newark. We are far from all three of them!
> 
> Those dates are close to what we need - we need 9/5-9/15, but we need morning departures, so not sure what the times are for the flight you are mentioning. What airline was that?
> 
> ...



The flight I found was American, but it was an evening departure.  Flying home on 9/15 is likely driving your price higher.  I never fly on Sundays, as the prices always seem to be the highest.


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 1, 2019)

jwalk03 said:


> The flight I found was American, but it was an evening departure.  Flying home on 9/15 is likely driving your price higher.  I never fly on Sundays, as the prices always seem to be the highest.




Yeah- we always usually have done Saturday to Saturday, but we decided to stay over night in Vegas after we leave Springdale on Saturday so we could get a morning flight back to NY.

It's almost a 3 hour drive from Springdale and trying to catch a morning flight in Vegas back to NY after check out would be too much for us.

Actually, the trip was originally planned as Sunday to Saturday so my husband would have the day before and after the trip at home- but then we decided to stay at a hotel at the Vegas airport the day before and the day after check in and check out in Springdale so we don't feel rushed.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 1, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> No because of my husband's job and lodging is all set anyway- was booked last January because it is so hard to get into- we are actually staying in Springdale, Utah.



Salt Lake City is your other airport option but it’s further away.


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 1, 2019)

alwysonvac said:


> Salt Lake City is your other airport option but it’s further away.




Yes. I know. Too far though.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 1, 2019)

Mary Ann
We usually use Kayak. It has a tool that keeps watch on your flights and offers a buy-wait recommendation. Perfect and infallible? I don't know, but at least it gives some basis for you to make that decision. 

Jim


----------



## Cornell (Mar 1, 2019)

Do you use Google Flights?  Is so, set up price alerts.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 1, 2019)

Hi Mary Ann,

Open up your thread - look near the top in your initial post for 'Tools' with a dropdown arrow. Click on Tools and a menu will appear - chose 'EDIT TITLE' -make your corrections and save,

Hope this helps.


Richard


----------



## Luanne (Mar 1, 2019)

Did you check Jet Blue?  They have direct flights from the New York area to Las Vegas.


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 1, 2019)

Try Expedia to give you an idea as to what is out there.  I usually go with Delta and United.  Non-stop morning flights do come close to $500 per person round trip for both airlines.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 1, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> Try Expedia to give you an idea as to what is out there.  I usually go with Delta and United.  Non-stop morning flights do come close to $500 per person round trip for both airlines.


Jet Blue could be less for a nonstop, depending on the dates.


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 1, 2019)

Luanne said:


> Jet Blue could be less for a nonstop, depending on the dates.


As Mary Ann has pointed out, Jet Blue flights tend to be red-eye and she wants to fly in the morning.


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 1, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> Mary Ann
> We usually use Kayak. It has a tool that keeps watch on your flights and offers a buy-wait recommendation. Perfect and infallible? I don't know, but at least it gives some basis for you to make that decision.
> 
> Jim




For some reason when I am on Kayak- I get a pop up window to be alerted for the flights and I enter my email address. But I have never received any alerts from them.


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 1, 2019)

Luanne said:


> Did you check Jet Blue?  They have direct flights from the New York area to Las Vegas.




Yes. They are all night flights except for one very early morning one- way too early for us to get to from where we are- especially factoring in you have to be there 2 hours before the flight.


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 1, 2019)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Hi Mary Ann,
> 
> Open up your thread - look near the top in your initial post for 'Tools' with a dropdown arrow. Click on Tools and a menu will appear - chose 'EDIT TITLE' -make your corrections and save,
> 
> ...



Thanks! Boy- that was easy! LOL! I just never noticed it for some reason.


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 1, 2019)

Thu, Sep 5
United
6:40 am — 8:57 am
Newark - Las Vegas

or 
10:00 am — 12:25 pm
Newark - Las Vegas


Basic Economy:  $177 one way
economy $207 one way

Return
LAS - JFK
Sun, Sep 15
Jet Blue
6:00 am — 2:05 pm
Las Vegas - New York
Blue plus (1 checked and 1 carry on) $246

JetBlue 948 · Narrow-Body Jet · Airbus A318/319/320/321


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 1, 2019)

tschwa2 said:


> Thu, Sep 5
> United
> 6:40 am — 8:57 am
> Newark - Las Vegas
> ...



never mind saw the return was too early


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 1, 2019)

Jet blue also has a 
11:52 am — 8:00 pm flight for $327 for blue plus but that is putting you close to the $550 you found.


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 1, 2019)

tschwa2 said:


> never mind saw the return was too early


Mary Ann will be staying overnight in Las Vegas on Sat night so Sun morning flight is not too early.


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 1, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> Mary Ann will be staying overnight in Las Vegas on Sat night so Sun morning flight is not too early.


No she just said-


> Did you check Jet Blue? They have direct flights from the New York area to Las Vegas.
> 
> Yes. They are all night flights *except for one very early morning one- way too early for us to get to from where we are- especially factoring in you have to be there 2 hours before the flight.*



So if you want a non stop flight flying out on a Thursday and returning on a Sunday and only want flights departing between 8am and 2pm, then yes the flights will probably be about $200-$300 more than if you were open to any flights.


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 1, 2019)

I see a good rate of $351 on Expedia . I am just worried about booking through them. You have had good experiences?

Why is it so much more on the airlines website for the same flight?


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 1, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> I see a good rate of $351 on Expedia . I am just worried about booking through them. You have had good experiences?


You should be able to go directly to the airline site to book for the same or lower price.


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 1, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> I see a good rate of $351 on Expedia . I am just worried about booking through them. You have had good experiences?


Usually if you see it on expedia, you can go to the airlines page and book the same directly through them.

JINX


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 1, 2019)

tschwa2 said:


> No she just said-
> 
> 
> So if you want a non stop flight flying out on a Thursday and returning on a Sunday and only want flights departing between 8am and 2pm, then yes the flights will probably be about $200-$300 more than if you were open to any flights.


Yes.  It is too early for New York to LAS but not the other way around as they will be spending overnight on Sat at LAS airport hotel.


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 1, 2019)

tschwa2 said:


> No she just said-
> 
> 
> So if you want a non stop flight flying out on a Thursday and returning on a Sunday and only want flights departing between 8am and 2pm, then yes the flights will probably be about $200-$300 more than if you were open to any flights.




Tracy- the one that is too early on Jet Blue is the one departing from NY on that Saturday.


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 1, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> You should be able to go directly to the airline site to book for the same or lower price.




But the price is not the same on the airlines site. It is much higher- $536 compared to $354 (just went up $3.00- lol!)at Expedia. Baffling... Same airport, same flight number and everything.


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 1, 2019)

Scratch that. I think maybe I am not understanding the websites. I told ya- I am not with it when it comes to booking flights. LOL!


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 1, 2019)

tschwa2 said:


> Thu, Sep 5
> United
> 6:40 am — 8:57 am
> Newark - Las Vegas
> ...



I am not getting those prices for the Newark ones on the airline sights. I want that United flight out of Newark but it is much higher than what you posted here directly in the United site.

The Vegas one is also a bit early for us as we have to return the rental car and all that and there are others mid morning through United- but expensive. Plus- I know I am paranoid- but I like to see a bunch of flights listed after ours in case of something and I don;t think Jet Blue has that except for night flights. But I do like that it arrives in NY at 2pm.

I do really hate this flight booking thing.


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 1, 2019)

Were you looking at a one way flight?  I copied the flight directly from United.com


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 1, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> I am not getting those prices for the Newark ones on the airline sights. I want that United flight out of Newark but it is much higher than what you posted here directly in the United site.
> 
> The Vegas one is also a bit early for us as we have to return the rental car and all that and there are others mid morning through United- but expensive. Plus- I know I am paranoid- but I like to see a bunch of flights listed after ours in case of something and I don;t think Jet Blue has that except for night flights. But I do like that it arrives in NY at 2pm.
> 
> I do really hate this flight booking thing.


Go to United site... put in one way.

10:00 amNew York/Newark, NJ, US (EWR - Liberty)
Arriving12:25 pmLas Vegas, NV, US (LAS)
Number of stops
Nonstop
5h 25m

Show flightDetails
Seats

$177
fare for Basic Economy (most restricted)

$207
fare for Economy

$257 for Economy (Flexible)

UA 2138 | Boeing 737-900


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 1, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> Go to United site... put in one way.
> 
> 10:00 amNew York/Newark, NJ, US (EWR - Liberty)
> Arriving12:25 pmLas Vegas, NV, US (LAS)
> ...




Thanks. yes I know. I am just getting different prices than you. For economy I am getting$486 for basic ($243 each); $536 for 2 from Newark  ($268 each) and $646 for Flexible (which is $326 each).

I guess maybe the fares are lower if you just search for 1 ticket.

So I am wondering if I should wait to book or take the times I want now at these rates. Coming back they are nailing us for another $100 per ticket for a 9:55am flight, though. But that is better than a 6am flight- being close to the airport or not. Hmmm..Expensive and that is not even with a checked bag. We usually do carry ons only, but I am not sure what we will be taking yet.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 1, 2019)

Mary Ann, to help you plan your trip you can also go to www.google.com/flights
1. For Depart - Put in New York- from top of drop down menu chose 'New York City, New York All Airports' [you will get selections from LGA, JFK, and EWR (Newark)]
2.Destination - Las Vegas (LAS)
3. Put in your Travel Dates - click 'DONE'
4. You will now be on a page that allows you to make several choices- near the top of the page click on 'STOPS' - from the Dropdown Menu chose 'NonStop Only'
5. Click other choices in that row as needed
6. In the subsequent lower Row, click on 'DATES' to see a display of prices for the time period you have entered

Google Flights can help with other planning decisions too, but this can be a start if you haven't already done so.


Best of luck and have a good trip.  

Richard


----------



## Luanne (Mar 1, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> But the price is not the same on the airlines site. It is much higher- $536 compared to $354 (just went up $3.00- lol!)at Expedia. Baffling... Same airport, same flight number and everything.


I've found at times that although I am seeing a cheaper price on a booking site, when I try to actually reserve that flight it isn't there.


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 1, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Thanks. yes I know. I am just getting different prices than you. For economy I am getting$486 for basic ($243 each); $536 for 2 from Newark  ($268 each) and $646 for Flexible (which is $326 each).
> 
> I guess maybe the fares are lower if you just search for 1 ticket.
> 
> So I am wondering if I should wait to book or take the times I want now at these rates. Coming back they are nailing us for another $100 per ticket for a 9:55am flight, though. But that is better than a 6am flight- being close to the airport or not. Hmmm..Expensive and that is not even with a checked bag. We usually do carry ons only, but I am not sure what we will be taking yet.


You must not have been doing it right.  The price on United site is for each of 2 travellers.

https://www.united.com/ual/en/US/fl...=1&sc=7&px=1,1,,,,,,&taxng=1&newHP=True&idx=1


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 1, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> You must not have been doing it right.  The price on United site is for each of 2 travellers.
> 
> https://www.united.com/ual/en/US/fl...=1&sc=7&px=1,1,,,,,,&taxng=1&newHP=True&idx=1




Thanks! But-I don't get it. I mean- I am pretty good with a computer and I have booked flights in the past- so as much as I am a nervous Nelly, I can navigate. Your link above when I click on it it says access denied.

I have cleared my cookies also when I re- look. I don't know...

Anyway- these flights seem expensive to me but then again, I am not a world traveler. I am going to play around more- even try different days to see the difference so if I have to I can justify the price because we are leaving on a Sunday instead of a Saturday. 

Thanks everyone. Your help is much appreciated!


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 1, 2019)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Mary Ann, to help you plan your trip you can also go to www.google.com/flights
> 1. For Depart - Put in New York- from top of drop down menu chose 'New York City, New York All Airports' [you will get selections from LGA, JFK, and EWR (Newark)]
> 2.Destination - Las Vegas (LAS)
> 3. Put in your Travel Dates - click 'DONE'
> ...



Thanks, Richard!


----------



## PigsDad (Mar 1, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Anyway- these flights seem expensive to me...


From what I have seen so far you have a lot of reasons you are only seeing more expensive flights:  You only want to fly in the morning, but you won't fly too early in the morning, you are coming back on a Sunday from Vegas (_everybody _flies back from Vegas on Sundays), you will only consider direct flights, you will not consider a basic economy ticket, etc.  

Sorry, but with all those restrictions you are going to be paying a premium for your flight.  In order to get better prices, you would have to compromise on some of your restrictions.  It's no surprise you are not finding cheap flights with all these extra conditions.

Kurt


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 1, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Thanks! But-I don't get it. I mean- I am pretty good with a computer and I have booked flights in the past- so as much as I am a nervous Nelly, I can navigate. Your link above when I click on it it says access denied.
> 
> I have cleared my cookies also when I re- look. I don't know...
> 
> ...


Did you clear your cache as well?


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 1, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> Did you clear your cache as well?



I will try that also.


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 1, 2019)

Some sites are sneaky.  If you had searched for flights that cost more yesterday, and you make the same search today, it will return you yesterday's higher price.  Clear cache and cookie and then do a new search.


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 1, 2019)

PigsDad said:


> From what I have seen so far you have a lot of reasons you are only seeing more expensive flights:  You only want to fly in the morning, but you won't fly too early in the morning, you are coming back on a Sunday from Vegas (_everybody _flies back from Vegas on Sundays), you will only consider direct flights, you will not consider a basic economy ticket, etc.
> 
> Sorry, but with all those restrictions you are going to be paying a premium for your flight.  In order to get better prices, you would have to compromise on some of your restrictions.  It's no surprise you are not finding cheap flights with all these extra conditions.
> 
> Kurt




Flying has become so oppressive I can't even take it. What I consider perimeters for a pleasant flight for us are now considered luxuries. Crazy...

It is early yet so I am hoping maybe in another month or two there might be better prices- but again- I have no idea as we don't fly much.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 1, 2019)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Mary Ann, to help you plan your trip you can also go to www.google.com/flights
> 1. For Depart - Put in New York- from top of drop down menu chose 'New York City, New York All Airports' [you will get selections from LGA, JFK, and EWR (Newark)]
> 2.Destination - Las Vegas (LAS)
> 3. Put in your Travel Dates - click 'DONE'
> ...


Hi Mary Ann,

Here's some additional information about how you can use Google Flights:
Track Flights and Prices - https://support.google.com/travel/answer/6235879?co=GENIE.Platform=Desktop&hl=en


Richard


----------



## PigsDad (Mar 1, 2019)

VacationForever said:


> Some sites are sneaky.  If you had searched for flights that cost more yesterday, and you make the same search today, it will return you yesterday's higher price.  Clear cache and cookie and then do a new search.


True.  I just start up an "In Private" or "Incognito" window and do searches there, as those sessions do not use nor store cookies.  I find this easier than clearing out cookies.

Kurt


----------



## PigsDad (Mar 1, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> What I consider perimeters for a pleasant flight for us are now considered luxuries. Crazy...


The airlines are very good about knowing what parameters are desired more by passengers and consequently charge more for them, but I wouldn't classify those things as "luxuries", IMO.  Why would people agree to less convenient times, days, stops, etc. unless it was cheaper?  Can't blame a business for trying to maximize their profits.

Kurt


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 1, 2019)

PigsDad said:


> The airlines are very good about knowing what parameters are desired more by passengers and consequently charge more for them, but I wouldn't classify those things as "luxuries", IMO.  Why would people agree to less convenient times, days, stops, etc. unless it was cheaper?  Can't blame a business for trying to maximize their profits.
> 
> Kurt




Well- I don't consider them luxuries either, but the airlines obviously do. Yeah- so I don't want to travel 2 hours to an airport- getting there 2 hours ahead of time on top of it- to leave at 9pm at night. Call me crazy...


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 1, 2019)

In addition to deleting cookies and incognito use a VPN so they don't track your IP address.  We just added NordVPN to our devices so we are more secure when we travel. Won't work with sites like Ebates etc. though.

Also look for one ticket at a time. If there is one ticket at $50 and one at $100 it will price both for $100. Buy them separately and you save $50.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 1, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Well- I don't consider them luxuries either, but the airlines obviously do. Yeah- so I don't want to travel 2 hours to an airport- getting there 2 hours ahead of time on top of it- to leave at 9pm at night. Call me crazy...


The closest big airport to us is an hour away.  We have taken to staying overnight the night before an early flight, or staying overnight if a flight gets in late in the evening.  Makes the trip a bit more relaxing.

And to add, the place we stay we can leave our car for a week free, it's $1.00 per night after that.


----------



## am1 (Mar 1, 2019)

PigsDad said:


> From what I have seen so far you have a lot of reasons you are only seeing more expensive flights:  You only want to fly in the morning, but you won't fly too early in the morning, you are coming back on a Sunday from Vegas (_everybody _flies back from Vegas on Sundays), you will only consider direct flights, you will not consider a basic economy ticket, etc.
> 
> Sorry, but with all those restrictions you are going to be paying a premium for your flight.  In order to get better prices, you would have to compromise on some of your restrictions.  It's no surprise you are not finding cheap flights with all these extra conditions.
> 
> Kurt



plus 100


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 1, 2019)

Luanne said:


> The closest big airport to us is an hour away.  We have taken to staying overnight the night before an early flight, or staying overnight if a flight gets in late in the evening.  Makes the trip a bit more relaxing.



Yes. Well we are already using that strategy for when we arrive and depart our destination since our lodging is far from the Vegas airport. It all starts to get pricey. We actually get a car service to bring us to the NYC area airport and to pick us up and bring us home.( Aka more $).


----------



## Luanne (Mar 1, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> I
> 
> Yes. Well we are already using that strategy for when we arrive and depart our destination since our lodging is far from the Vegas airport. It all starts to get pricey. We actually get a car service to bring us to the NYC area airport and to pick us up and bring us home.( Aka more $).


I added to my post probably after you posted this, that we leave our car at the airport hotel.  It's free for a week, then $1.00/night after that.


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 1, 2019)

Just so you all know I am not looking for cheap flights. Just reasonable ones. I am merely asking what flights generally cost. I am not looking for opinions on my choice of times and day and so forth, though I do appreciate your input as to how my choices affect the price.

We have reasons- good reasons - why we prefer. what we do. And for some things we are willing to pay. Some not.

For example-My husband is working the day before our departure. He has 12 hour days with his commute. So it is reasonable to expect we do not want to wake up the next day at 1am to go to the airport for a 6 am flight. If that is something you would do to save money more power to you.

Yeah- I only do non stop and I don't do basic economy because I like to pick my seats ahead of time. If that makes me a primadona so be it.

As I mentioned, I hate flying so I purposely try to schedule the flights accordingly. The less stress the better.


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 1, 2019)

Luanne said:


> I added to my post probably after you posted this, that we leave our car at the airport hotel.  It's free for a week, then $1.00/night after that.



Yes. I am aware of that strategy. Thank you.

It won't work in our case because my husband is working the day before we leave and has a commute of over an hour each way- a 12 hour day for him. To drive all the way home to get me and then turn around again and drive 2 hours to the airport-on a Friday no less- aint gonna happen.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 1, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Just so you all know I am not looking for cheap flights. I am merely asking what flights generally cost...



Average prices from Kayak.com
https://www.kayak.com/flight-routes/United-States-US0/Las-Vegas-McCarran-LAS


----------



## am1 (Mar 1, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Yes. I am aware of that strategy. Thank you.
> 
> It won't work in our case because my husband is working the day before we leave and has a commute of over an hour each way- a 12 hour day for him. To drive all the way home to get me and then turn around again and drive 2 hours to the airport-on a Friday no less- aint gonna happen.



Why not  pick him up and drive to an airport hotel?  Can he park his car there for a week?  Or take a taxi/uber/train to his work?  

Airlines are in business to make money.  They charge according to demand and competition.


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 2, 2019)

Well- we are in a rural area up here- so no trains from here to where my husband works an hour away. Taxis would be a fortune! LOL! Plus- my husband is not sure he would even be allowed to leave his car at the work parking lot.

But- yes- that would save us the car service $$ for sure. We considered staying at a NY airport hotel once or twice before before but decided not to. Not sure why. Don't remember. But it is a good idea.


----------



## bogey21 (Mar 2, 2019)

Luanne said:


> We have taken to staying overnight the night before an early flight, or staying overnight if a flight gets in late in the evening.  Makes the trip a bit more relaxing.
> 
> And to add, the place we stay we can leave our car for a week free, it's $1.00 per night after that.



Back when I lived about an hour and a half East of Toronto I always did this.  I'd get to the hotel early, check in, walk across the street to have a good meal, get a good night's sleep and use the hotel shuttle to get to the airport in the morning.  Worked like a charm...

George


----------



## 1st Class (Mar 2, 2019)

Have you considered alternate airports?  How far are you from Hartford?  We've flown out of Bradley Int'l (BDL) which is about a 2+ hour drive for us, on an early morning flight to the southwest.  We considered the on-site overnight but opted to drive the morning of and used Park 'n Fly.  If you can tolerate just one stop each way, American out of BDL has one-way flights with 1 stop for just under $200 for your departure date.  The return fare will run closer to $300 b/c of the Sunday morning departure.  I would look for one-way fares as opposed to round trip.  It will be difficult to pair up your early morning travel times with a r/t fare IMO.  Just trying to give you more options ...


----------



## VacationForever (Mar 2, 2019)

To be honest, a round trip between east and west coast at $500 for economy seat is reasonable.  Having said that air fare does fluctuate with cost of oil.


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 2, 2019)

1st Class said:


> Have you considered alternate airports?  How far are you from Hartford?  We've flown out of Bradley Int'l (BDL) which is about a 2+ hour drive for us, on an early morning flight to the southwest.  We considered the on-site overnight but opted to drive the morning of and used Park 'n Fly.  If you can tolerate just one stop each way, American out of BDL has one-way flights with 1 stop for just under $200 for your departure date.  The return fare will run closer to $300 b/c of the Sunday morning departure.  I would look for one-way fares as opposed to round trip.  It will be difficult to pair up your early morning travel times with a r/t fare IMO.  Just trying to give you more options ...




Thanks.

But no stops for us. I am definite on that. I would rather pay more.

Those other airports are further for us than the NYC ones. 

Just an FYI- we do not want early morning travel times. On the contrary we prefer mid morning times. I know the Sunday return will be higher fare as I have seen on the websites.


----------



## am1 (Mar 2, 2019)

bogey21 said:


> Back when I lived about an hour and a half East of Toronto I always did this.  I'd get to the hotel early, check in, walk across the street to have a good meal, get a good night's sleep and use the hotel shuttle to get to the airport in the morning.  Worked like a charm...
> 
> George



oshawa or newcastle?


----------



## bogey21 (Mar 3, 2019)

am1 said:


> oshawa or newcastle?



Port Perry...

George


----------



## Luanne (Mar 3, 2019)

mpumilia said:


> Thanks.
> 
> But no stops for us. I am definite on that. I would rather pay more.
> 
> ...


I'm with you on not liking to take those early morning flights.  But...........in many cases for us, those ARE the nonstop flights.  And I always feel the first flight of the day has a better chance on getting out on time since the plane is already there.


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 3, 2019)

Luanne said:


> I'm with you on not liking to take those early morning flights.  But...........in many cases for us, those ARE the nonstop flights.  And I always feel the first flight of the day has a better chance on getting out on time since the plane is already there.




Yes- this I know. But I am keeping my eye on some mid morning ones as well. It’s still early for booking yet. I have done time.


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 18, 2019)

Well, today I decided to book the flights after daily checking on various sites.  I booked directly on the United Airlines site- total of $1157.20 with tax, etc. non stop trip for the two of us from Newark to LAS. (I paid the stupid $9 per seat extra to sit in the so called Premier Economy seats (ridiculous) just so we would be right behind Economy Plus on the back end of the wing. (Economy Plus seats were $-$85 more per seat- crazy. no thanks)).

Our departing,  flight at 11 am was $72 cheaper than one at 10 am.  The only other non stop they had in the morning was at 6am- way too early- but that was also $72 cheaper than the 10 am one.

Coming back from LAS we are 9:55am. Of course, non refundable. (That fare was higher than the fare from Newark.)

I feel good with the choice. Have 24 hours to change my mind, but I won't.

Also purchased comprehensive travel insurance for part of the cost of the trip, since $1500 (cancellation and interruption) is already covered on my credit card. This time I used Square Mouth and bought a non refundable, no 10-15 day look period policy from Travelex that was $36 cheaper than Generali and another one with comparable coverage. That $36 paid for the "premier" economy seats. LOL!

I have Auto Slash on the car rental. Right now expensive. I have a mid size SUV booked with Priceline for $341.81. No credit card information necessary and free cancellation. Pay on pick up. Hopefully Auto Slash will come up with a much better rate. Plus, it is with Alamo and my husband doesn't like Alamo. He says they are a pain if you get into an accident and you didn't purchase their insurance, they come after you and  your insurance company for diminished value. (He is a diminished value consultant for a national insurance company).

Of course, our Cable Mountain Lodge accommodations have been booked for over a year now (only a one night deposit was required) and I have the LaQuinta Hotel airport rooms booked for day of arrival and day of departure in Las Vegas (no deposit required).

Only thing left to arrange is the car service from our home to and from the airport.

All I know is I don't know how people like to fly all the time. The whole process hurt my head. So much to think about and analyze! Not to mention expensive. Glad I got it done!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Mar 18, 2019)

Hi Mary Ann,

Before you hire your car service, I recommend you check out Carmel Limo Service and get a price quote from them on the cost to go from your home to Newark Airport - https://www.carmellimo.com/

I've booked Carmel numerous times and have always been happy with their service.  If you decide to use them, be sure to get the code from them and print out the coupons for trip discounts.

Have a great trip.


Richard


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 18, 2019)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Hi Mary Ann,
> 
> Before you hire your car service, I recommend you check out Carmel Limo Service and get a price quote from them on the cost to go from your home to Newark Airport - https://www.carmellimo.com/
> 
> ...



Thanks! It is so funny you mentioned this because I had bookmarked it and it came up when I searched my bookmarks for car services! I think it was you who recommended them to me last time so I had bookmarked it and forgot about it as we rarely fly.


----------



## GrayFal (Mar 18, 2019)

September is super low season, maybe Late June thru August is lower.  You should not have to pay more than $350 round trip. 

Edit.   I missed a whole page of posts so didn’t realize you had already booked your flights. Glad you were able to get exactly what you wanted.


----------



## PigsDad (Mar 18, 2019)

GrayFal said:


> September is super low season, maybe Late June thru August is lower.  You should not have to pay more than $350 round trip.


Mary Ann wanted very specific flight times, returning from LAS on a Sunday (the most popular return day), and direct flights only.  Due to those factors, her flight costs are going to be significantly higher.

Kurt


----------



## GrayFal (Mar 18, 2019)

PigsDad said:


> Mary Ann wanted very specific flight times, returning from LAS on a Sunday (the most popular return day), and direct flights only.  Due to those factors, her flight costs are going to be significantly higher.
> 
> Kurt


She might have to adjust her expectations and fly home Saturday afternoon or evening for very cheap flights. It’s not going to happen on Sunday I agree. I think cost is her driving factor so adjustments will have to be made.  

Or else pay


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 19, 2019)

GrayFal said:


> She might have to adjust her expectations and fly home Saturday afternoon or evening for very cheap flights. It’s not going to happen on Sunday I agree. I think cost is her driving factor so adjustments will have to be made.
> 
> Or else pay



I had set up alerts on Kayak and I never get anything.

Anyway, PigsDad is correct. We only do non stop flights and because we live far from the airports in NY we prefer a morning/mid-morning time for departure. Worth the extra money to us.

Our lodging in Springdale is set up from Sunday-Saturday (originally set up that way last year due to my husband's work schedule, though it turns out he does have more flexibility now). We do not want to have to drive 3 hours to catch a Saturday flight out after check out, so we booked a hotel room at the airport in Vegas for the day we depart. We are also not night people so we don't want to fly at night or get home late at night or stay at a NYC airport hotel after getting back (we live two hours from any NYC airport).

We also will in no way fly economy basic.

This all said, GrayFal you are also correct. If we would just fly back on that Saturday with the same non stop flights- same times, same "preferred" seats and airports and everything- the flights would save us $356 total. A lot of money. I just am not sure I want to cut the vacation short a day. As it is we have 2 days on the front end and 2 days on the back end just for traveling. (to and from Newark airport to Vegas and back home and to and from Vegas to Springdale and back). (And not that significant but there is also the 1 hour time difference between Nevada and Utah). That leaves us 5 full days in Springdale as we have it set up now. So that $356 buys us another day.

Is it worth it? I don't know. But, we rarely fly so I did not realize any of this when I booked the lodging a year ago or I would have done different dates for everything so we could have a Saturday to Saturday flight. I suppose I could have called the resort to see if it was possible to change the dates.

Sooooooo........ok- we are paying $578 for each ticket total when we could have paid $400 each total. A big difference. As I mentioned in one of my other posts above, I was not looking for cheap tickets. Just reasonable tickets for flights we can tolerate.Yes- that Sunday flight really impacts the price.

When we flew to Denver two years ago I believe it cost us around $425 each for the same type of flight itinerary, but it was a Saturday to Saturday and no "preferred" seats. With that trip, upon landing we were able to just drive directly from the airport to the resort on the same day as it was only 1 1/2 hours away. I assume rates have gone up a bit to fly out West, but whatever- I can live with it if they go down a little from what I paid I guess.

Too late now anyway. It's a done deal. The tickets are non refundable.


----------



## am1 (Mar 19, 2019)

Possibly could work using United or other miles.  

Possibly a stopover in Denver then a flight to St George. Car rentals there could be higher.  In Denver could have a nice dinner if time allowed for it with priority pass.


----------



## AJCts411 (Mar 20, 2019)

Just wondering if one could use something like $50.00 (fees) plus $90.00?? per hour of flight time as a baseline to determine the cost competitiveness of a specific flight.


----------



## PigsDad (Mar 20, 2019)

AJCts411 said:


> Just wondering if one could use something like $50.00 (fees) plus $90.00?? per hour of flight time as a baseline to determine the cost competitiveness of a specific flight.


I think the price of flights is more based on supply and demand vs. cost, so I don't see a formula like this being very accurate.

Kurt


----------



## am1 (Mar 20, 2019)

PigsDad said:


> I think the price of flights is more based on supply and demand vs. cost, so I don't see a formula like this being very accurate.
> 
> Kurt


Do not forget competition.  Airlines are willing to lose money on some routes. Also other routes are subsidized.


----------

